# Clearview Cyclonic Dust collector



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I am contemplating upgrading my basement dust collector to a cyclone. I read Bill Penz's web site and have become interested with the clearview cyclone. Does anyone have any exp[erience with this product?


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I am interested in their full size 5 hp system.


----------



## BioBill (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the mid-size (nearly full size, 5HP blower), and am very happy with it. Have used it for about 2 years. Ed Morgano was very helpful, replaced a defect promptly at no charge. I highly recommend him and his products.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Here's a review of the full size system.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/586


----------

